# We got three!



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

We got out coyote hunting yesterday morning. It was beautiful day to be outside. Our first setup I anchored two @ 150 yds. with my deer hunting gun.(30:06). Later my neighbor got one with a running shot @ about 70 yds. He used his 22 mag.
We tried three other setups and saw 4 more but we did not have a shot at them. My howler call failed to get a response, but I don't want to give up on it. It is so loud I feel I can really reach out and cover a large area with it. 
If anyone wants one of the pelts E-Mail me, they would make a good shoulder mount. I'm in the Clarkston, Orion area.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Airoh, 
Just curious, did you shoot them near where you live in Clarkston?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey Nailer,
We do have coyotes here in Clarkston, but I was hunting the Northern Lower. We were east of West Branch on an Amish farm.
Then we hit a few spots around Hale. 

For those that are asking for the pelt. It is no charge. Come and get it. I will probably do a shoulder mount on one that is all red.


----------



## Dogshooter (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey Airoh, how did that 22 mag do on the 70 yard shot? I have had a couple of real quick kills with my 22 mag but keep hearing others say it is insufficient for coyotes. Have you had any problems with the 22 mag?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I can't give you a real good answer Dogshooter. He hit it and it stopped running. My thoughts were he was going to go down right there, but before he fell over another round went in him. he was done for in the time it took us to walk the 70 yds.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Here are a couple of the coyotes we got last week. I was at Bass Pro checking out the varmint rifles. I looked at the 22mag, .223, .222. I think I'll check out .243 and availible ammo for varmints. I can't decide.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I was just wondering Airoh, why aren't you checking out the .22-250? We have one and it's an awesome gun for varmints.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

No particular reason Moe. I will do a lot more checking before I buy. The guns I've purchased have been far and few between. And I am open to any suggestions. 
Bows and arrows have been more my speed. I just started deer hunting with rifle ten years ago. I've been bow hunting big game 34 yrs.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Great to hear about your success Airoh. I have got to make it out 'yote hunting at least once this winter.

jp


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

What type of caller are you using, mouth or eletronic? Do you use a decoy? I see fresh tracks alot and might try to get one.
Thanks,
Chad.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I use the howler that is in the picture. Also a squeaker and dying rabbit. We had an electronic caller in the truck but did not get it out last time. I've used lots of decoys on different animals. I like the ractions I get with them. But I have not tried a decoy for yotes yet.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

SORRY all three pelts are gone.
The coyotes are going to pedestal and shoulder mounts. The other went to the farmer. I think he wants to make a wall rug.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Careful on the .243 for coyotes. I hear that once in a while you can get a saleable pelt with that big of gun.

The guys that spend day in and day out hunting coyotes for pelts swear by a .17 centerfire out to 200 yds. They also say that any .22 centerfire will do the job with minimal damage.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I've been checking that out. I was hoping for a duel purpose gun with the .243(deer&varmint) There is a 55 gr availible in the .243 that might work. Don't really know yet.
But already having the use of a 30-06 I'll probably concentrate on a smaller cailiber. 
Bass Pro did not have anything in .17....rifles or ammo.
This is all a fairly new form of hunting for me. It's been fun checking it out.


----------



## dene49939 (Jan 20, 2002)

we shoot them with 12 gauge #4 shot and it does little damage 
my buddy has 5 full mounts and he swears by that shot size even a fox can withstand #4 and be fully mounted

by the way we hunted this weekend east of west branch off the rifle river also near klacking creek we called some in but they got downwind and its thick as anythingin there. hardly any are on my property right now south of 55 on the rifle. could we have heard your calls sat. night?

we went west of west branch to au sable forest area and never seen so many tracks they are everywhere but none would call back to us for some reason. the snow was real good there too west of town


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I took one with the #4s. The problem I had was not with the pelt.
I did not get the knock down power from the load. Sounds like it works good for you.
I have not been up since I posted this. I did talk to a guy whos friend got a black (melanistic) one this year. He's north of Whittemore. I'm hoping to have a varmint gun before the weekend! 
We hunted one spot outside of Hale that was trampled with their tracks.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Below is a good group to belong to. I've been a member for a while now. I have not regretted it. 

www.ussportsmen.org.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE	Contact: Doug Jeanneret (614) 888-4868 x 212
March 1, 2002	Beth Ruth (614) 888-4868 x 214

Sportsmen Stop Maryland Anti-Trapping Bill


(Columbus) - In the face of overwhelming sportsman opposition, an
anti-trapping bill in Maryland has been withdrawn by its sponsor.

Representative Barbara Frush (D-Prince George's) has withdrawn House 
Bill
377, a bill to ban trapping in Maryland. This bill would have also
prohibited the Maryland Department of Natural Resources from using 
leghold
traps for wildlife management purposes.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance sounded an alert to sportsmen about this
legislation. Maryland sportsmen received e-mail and postcard alerts 
about
this bill and took immediate action.

Tim Lambert, president of the Maryland Sportsmen's Association credited 
the
U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance for making the difference.

"The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance postcards made the phones ring," said
Lambert. "Representative Frush's decision coincided with a flood of 
phone
calls generated by its mailing."

The withdrawal of this legislation was a team effort by Maryland 
sportsmen.

"The decision to withdrawal this anti-trapping legislation is the 
result of
the efforts of several groups including Maryland Sportsmen's 
Association,
Maryland Trappers Association, Fur Takers of America, the National 
Trappers
Association and more," said Rob Sexton, U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance 
manager of
government affairs. "We are very pleased to have helped make this
possible."

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers 
and
trappers across the nation in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, 
and
in Congress and through public education programs. For more 
information
about the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, call (614) 888-4868 or visit our 
web
site, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## jdpredhunter (Mar 3, 2002)

Airoh I am new to coyote hunting have not got one yet only been out a fue times over by St. charles seen two last time out but no shots. I am going to check out lapeer county its closer to me I am in flint. I am using a .270 win. 100 gr. bullet right know am going to get into reloading then i can try out an 80 gr. by hawk bullets I like the bullistics on the .270 its my deer gun to. Can't afford a varment gun for know. Some peaple i Have chated with that have gotten yotes with .270 sead as long as i stay a way from hollow pounts it dose not tare up the pelts. 
Happy hunting

Jdpredhunter


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Welcome to the site jdpredhunter.

I'm having a blast getting out there and seeing them too.

I wanted to get out there and hunt them just like you. So I used a deer rifle also. Heavy and slow lead is the advice I've been given when using such a large caliber.

Have you hunted Lapeer county before?

Let us know how your Lapeer hunting goes. OK?


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm interested in coyote hunting. I was supposed to go twice now and had to cancel both times. Just wondered but does the rifle boundries for deer season apply to coyote hunting? I was told you could NOT use a 30.06 in southern Mi. for coyote. Can anyone answer this question? Thanks


----------

